# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Chinese Fishing Lures on Ebay

## Adventure Wolf

So recently I noticed on Ebay that the Chinese are selling lures, boxes of hooks, etc. for a dollar or less with free shipping. After realizing that these were real foreign dealers and not a scam to get credit cards, I was wondering if anyone had any experiences with these dealers and what the quality of the gear was like?

----------


## hunter63

Haven't seen them got an example?

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Here are a few:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fishing-Lure...IAAOSw1DtXDwhq
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shrimp-Fishi...UAAOSwwbdWN7jg
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-1pcs-Kin...4AAOSwxehXPUKI

There are tons of these things on Ebay.

----------


## hunter63

So what fish you are fishing for?

----------


## Rick

I haven't dealt with any for fishing gear but have dealt with them for other items. I've had no problem other than a long ship time. It takes a few days to get through Chinese customs and then there is usually a day delay with US customs. A couple of weeks has been about the average. The items have always been as advertised. I'm sure there are bad guys there just like here but so far so good.

----------


## crashdive123

Are Chinese fishing lures better for catching sushi?   :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

Now you're being Coy.

----------


## crashdive123

I see what you did there.

----------


## hunter63

I have bought a lot of lures over the years, that never caught a fish....fun to throw around, and try to get unhooked for the snags.....
Now I try to use what are recommended for what ever fish I an fishing for......trout, bass, blue gill, crappie, walleye, perch......
Mostly trout in the river.......bluegills and crappies in the lakes.......

----------


## Adventure Wolf

I fish for bass, carp, catfish, crappie, bluegill and just about everything else under the sun. It's one of the few things I used to do with my dad, and I hope I can do it with my kids when I have some.

I'm going to buy a few limited use type items from the dealers, spend maybe five dollars and see what happens. That way I know. Then report back.

----------


## crashdive123

> I have bought a lot of lures over the years, that never caught a fish....fun to throw around, and try to get unhooked for the snags.....
> Now I try to use what are recommended for what ever fish I an fishing for......trout, bass, blue gill, crappie, walleye, perch......
> Mostly trout in the river.......bluegills and crappies in the lakes.......


You forgot spark plug fishing.  Should be good for about a six pack.

----------


## hunter63

> You forgot spark plug fishing.  Should be good for about a six pack.


I always save that for special occasions.....LIKE NOT CATCHING ANYTHING......LOL

----------


## kyratshooter

A fella can only sit in the boat for so long before he has to light a stick of dynamite!

----------


## Zack

> So recently I noticed on Ebay that the Chinese are selling lures, boxes of hooks, etc. for a dollar or less with free shipping. After realizing that these were real foreign dealers and not a scam to get credit cards, I was wondering if anyone had any experiences with these dealers and what the quality of the gear was like?


I've gotten a couple things in the past without issue, but I'll buy stuff here in the future because of the lack of quality.

----------


## natertot

I'm with Rick, I have not but the fishing stuff but I have bought some other things from Chinese venders via Ebay. I agree with Rick's assessment of longer shipping times, but the items I have received have been fine. I have only bought from the ones with high ratings that have sold tens of thousands of items though. Plus, Ebay does have a lot of good protection policies. Not as good as they used to be, but still not bad.

As a bonus, the kids like the envelopes with the Chinese stamps and all the Chinese writing.

----------


## kyratshooter

I get stuff from the Chinese suppliers on E-bay all the time.  All the payments go through Paypal anyway so my funds are secure.  It does take an extra week to get across the Pacific but the price differential is usually worth the wait, and a lot of times I forget I ordered the stuff so when I go to the mailbox it is Christmas again!

Usually it is small stuff like these fishing lures, of which I know nothing.  However, you can get a lifetime supply of ferro rods for $10, and red dot gunsights for another $10.

----------


## minitruck83

> A fella can only sit in the boat for so long before he has to light a stick of dynamite!


Calcium Carbide, might as well wake up everybody.

----------


## Tony uk

Most lures I've handled have been pretty basic things, often nothing more than a colored bit of stamped metal. I'm sure they'll be fine. 

Tonyuk

----------


## Adventure Wolf

After my little post in the other forum, I am returning to this thread. I have, for a test, purchased four lures. Once I get them, I will post a quick review.

----------


## hunter63

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and suggest that even the "name brand lures" sold at Cabalas Bass Pro, etc.....are made in China as well...Just not as up front as to origin as  the E-Bay offerings......

But just because it's a fishing lure does not mean it works or not.

I have seen duck decoys made in China...beautiful, but doesn't look like any American duck I know of.

----------


## nelgesein

I would say it depends. If your talking about something that isnt complicated, then cheap stuff should be fine. However, if your talking about something that needs to work, I would spend the extra money. What I mean by work is something like a Rapala minnow that dives down and has an action to it, or a spinner walmartone that has metal spin blades, or something that has to float or move a specific way to work. Id buy cheap metal jig for rockfish, sabiki jigs for catching baitfish, or rubber worms cause none of those really have any complicated mechanics in how they work. Also, expect low quality hook and split rings, so if u intend to catch big fish, I would change those out.

----------


## crashdive123

Are Rapala minnow lures available in India?

----------


## Rick

Raja fishing lures no doubt.

----------

